

Bank Failures in America (Infographic) - psogle
http://www.focus.com/fyi/finance/bank-failures-america/

======
CWuestefeld
The chunkiness of the data is interesting. I wonder why there's nothing in the
middle range, and a handful of states at the very high end. What is it about
those states that makes for so many more bank failures?

